# Big 3 - Bodybuilding Question



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I am just wondering what weights the bodybuilders on here use for the big 3. Because I am sure there is something wrong mine. My typical weights at the moment are:

Bench 140kg For 7-8

Squat 160kg For 8-10

DeadLift 160kg For 8-10

I know they are not massive lifts, but I do use good form and full range of motion, with good tempo.

Anyway, my issue is not the weights lifted, but the ratios

Isn't your deadlift supposed be better than your squat, and shouldn't both my squat and deadlift be much higher when compared to my bench?

If you don't mind can you post up your 'typical' workout weights and reps, so I can get an idea of other peoples ratios.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bumpety Bump!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I have no input but i like that bump picture made me quite aroused.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

i always thought that most peoples bench is about two thirds of their squat and deadlift. I swear i saw a survey showing this. Ill get searching!


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

I was thinking the same as you BigJoe and was a lil worried also!

I can bench 110kg, But can only deadlift 120kg and squat 120kg! Chest is my stronger section, but really shud be deadlifting more!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> i always thought that most peoples bench is about two thirds of their squat and deadlift. I swear i saw a survey showing this. Ill get searching!


So that means I should be doing 106kg for 8-10. That's far too easy.

Is the squat and deadlift supposed be around the same?

Either I'm too strong in the chest, or too weak in the legs and lower back. I'd go for too weak in legs and lower back, and get blasting the big lifts.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Well my deadlift is only 10kg or so off yours for those reps (good form too) and my bench is wayyyy down at 90 for 7-8
> 
> Squat is about 115 for those reps


Your figures look nearer proportioned than mine. If the 2 thirds rule is correct, but you need to work on squat!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Interesting stuff so far, keep it coming!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Im injured and poorly

Currently on good day

200kg x 4 bench

300kg x 3 squat

300kg x 3 DL

Dont really put much effort on lighter weights\high reps


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

is this one rep max or .. i only ever tested one rep max on deadlift


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

my deadlift is my strong point at 230x4, bench 150x3 and i dont do much squatting mainly use leg press then smith squat, but think i could do about 175 for a triple if i was fresh and got used to using the free bar again.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

sizar said:


> is this one rep max or .. i only ever tested one rep max on deadlift


Up to you mate, but just post let us know in post if it is reps, or max.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Im injured and poorly
> 
> Currently on good day
> 
> ...


Give me a couple years of dirty roid abuse, and sloppy form, and I'll be there with ya! :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Give me a couple years of dirty roid abuse, and sloppy form, and I'll be there with ya! :whistling:


Well when Im back firing on all cylinders expect

220-230kg comp Raw

355kg raw squat

340-60kg DL

:beer:

Meanwhile I will just plug away


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

deadlift 220 KG X 1

bench 120 X 4

Squat 140 X 4 = FAIL .. struggle with it lol


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Well when Im back firing on all cylinders expect
> 
> 220-230kg comp Raw
> 
> ...


You're just a fcuking animal man!










Awesome lifts nevertheless.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> You're just a fcuking animal man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers ( i think lol)

Might video a 215kg bench monday and a 325kg DL tomo, you can inspect my form


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

sizar said:


> deadlift 220 KG X 1
> 
> bench 120 X 4
> 
> Squat 140 X 4 = FAIL .. struggle with it lol


Can I ask why you don't dead for reps?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Can I ask why you don't dead for reps?


I do .. that was just heaviest i have done. i usually do loads of reps .. start off with

100KG X 15- 20

140 X 12

180 X 8 and stayed there carry on with that weight


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Deadlift 180kg 5,5,6

Squat 150kg 4,4,6

Bench 100kg 8,4,3


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Joe, dont worry about that.

You are fine mate.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Cheers ( i think lol)
> 
> Might video a 215kg bench monday and a 325kg DL tomo, you can inspect my form


When maxing on bench I seem to have a stupid mental block at 180. When on form, I get 180 up no probs, stick a couple more kilo on, and I'm buggered!

Anyway, I'm working strength at the moment, and depending if money is available I might do a bulk cycle with them there antib0llock stereo's. See If I can smash some all time PB's

Current 1rm PB's

Bench 180

Dead 250

Squat 220


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Joe, dont worry about that.
> 
> You are fine mate.


Forsee another tear scott?? lol


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

xpower said:


> Deadlift 180kg 5,5,6
> 
> Squat 150kg 4,4,6
> 
> Bench 100kg 8,4,3


Now that looks like a perfect ratio to me.


----------



## ZidInferno (Aug 19, 2007)

bench 100kg x 1

squat 105kg x 1

dead 155kg x 1

Have trouble with right knee


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Cheers ( i think lol)
> 
> Might video a 215kg bench monday and a 325kg DL tomo, you can inspect my form


Is that not tempting fate? lol

still be good to see though! :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> When maxing on bench I seem to have a stupid *mental block at 180*. When on form, I get 180 up no probs, stick a couple more kilo on, and I'm buggered!
> 
> Anyway, I'm working strength at the moment, and depending if money is available I might do a bulk cycle with them there antib0llock stereo's. See If I can smash some all time PB's
> 
> ...


If have training partner, I have found by going heavier than your 1 rep max, Ie basically a couple reps at 190kg with very little help, That does a few things

1) gets you over mental barrier

2) preps CNS so when drop down to180kg for proper working set, it feels lighter

3) strengthens all supporting and ancillary muscles requored to move weight, as they are forced into play

Thats how I have managed to get over sticking points

One day 190kg will just fly up:thumbup1:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

my bench pb is far lower than my squat and dead

Bench 130-2

Squat 160x6

Deadlift 200x5


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

sizar said:


> I do .. that was just heaviest i have done. i usually do loads of reps .. start off with
> 
> 100KG X 15- 20
> 
> ...


Sounds about right, I've got a 1rm calculator on my iGoogle, and just plugged in 180 for 8 and it came out with a 1rm as 223

Just going to plug in my current reps from initial thread and see what my expected 1rm are.

Bench 168

Dead & Squat 213

I'm sure I'll be able to dead 1rm more than 213.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> If have training partner, I have found by going heavier than your 1 rep max, Ie basically a couple reps at 190kg with very little help, That does a few things
> 
> 1) gets you over mental barrier
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll have to see if anyone in the Gym is willing to help me. No fcuker likes training with me for some reason. Maybe because I'm Mr Angry, or that I make them work harder than they are used to. I'm sure someone will just give me a spot or 3 on bench.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Sounds about right, I've got a 1rm calculator on my iGoogle, and just plugged in 180 for 8 and it came out with a 1rm as 223
> 
> Just going to plug in my current reps from initial thread and see what my expected 1rm are.
> 
> ...


all my lift has increased dramaticly in the past 7 months 

before WACK lifts lol

Any tips on how to increase my squat ?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

sizar said:


> all my lift has increased dramaticly in the past 7 months
> 
> before WACK lifts lol
> 
> Any tips on how to increase my squat ?


I'll tell you when i'm doing 200kg for reps!

Aside from technique, I believe there is a lot to be said for goal setting, and a journal.

Set a goal, and then track progress closely. Eat for strength, even though this may mean laying down a little BF in the process.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I'll tell you when i'm doing 200kg for reps!
> 
> Aside from technique, I believe there is a lot to be said for goal setting, and a journal.
> 
> Set a goal, and then track progress closely. Eat for strength, even though this may mean laying down a little BF in the process.


thanks mate.. i been doing so .. diet is pretty good eating well.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Forsee another tear scott?? lol


Should have specified which Joe.

OP joe, you are ok with those lifts mate, that is better than some and not others.

I know guys that can squat more than their deads, and visa versa, I feel you probably just have a stronger bench, perhaps you had more focus on that when you started training.

I never ever did dead lifts growing up and over 30 years of training.

I started them like 2 years ago, and for the life of me dont know why I never did these.

No doubt if I had these in there 30 years ago I would have been a bigger, stronger man, too bad I was just too lazy.

It could be a mental block, some of the guys in the gym could not get 3 plates a side on deads off of the ground, when they found out that I did it, and my bro did it, then they could do it.

I think with dead lifts you have to in your mind know you are going to do it.

That takes some balls, kind of do or die thing.

On deads I would always fail in my mind first, I have a fear of tearing something or hurting my back, hence such a gay dead lifter. :lol:

Was never afraid to have a lift off in bench and have it come down and not up, I have no fear of that.

But dead lifts, I do fear that.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Should have specified which Joe.
> 
> OP joe, you are ok with those lifts mate, that is better than some and not others.
> 
> ...


You're probably right about how I trained starting out.

Obviously I always did bench, because we all started out as bicep boys.

I was always lazy on legs throughout my 20's, quite often it would be a toss up between a leg session and the boozer on a friday evening. Guess what won out most of the time. Even when I did do legs, I hated the squat, and never did it properly anyway.

As for dead lifts, I only started doing these since last october, however, I had an elbow injury from Oct 09 to Jan 10, then Feb 10 it was pre-comp time. But in a short space of time my development has been brilliant, although I didn't place too good in shows this year, my back one of the best on stage.

I only started squatting again 3 weeks ago, after a year of concentrating on leg press, why I did this god knows.

Also, only started doing flat barbell benches 3 weeks ago too, don't ask why, just thought I needed some upper pec work, so did incline, dips, and flat fly in last 12 months.

So it was 3 weeks ago post comp that I started to concentrating on big lifts, so I can pack some mass ready for next year NABBA O40.

Already the strength is going up.

Deads

W1 - 160 x 6

W2 - 160 x 8

W3 - 160 x 10

Squat

W1 - 160 x 6

W2 - 160 x 7

W3 - 160 x 9

Bench

W1 - 120 x 8

W2 - 140 x 5

W3 - 140 x 7

Not bad considering I'm just ending PCT, from a fairly light cycle during contest prep.

Will be pushing hard in coming months, and doing it Natty too on a high fat, high protein, v-low carb diet. Supplementing various amino acids, especially, pre, during and post workouts. If I can afford it, may do a cycle late autumn, with doses I've not done before, 500mg Test EW, 400mg Deca EW, 30mg Winni ED. This may not sound much to some, but it will be more than I have ever done before.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont think there's much right and wrong with the big three in a BB'ing context. Obviously the stronger you get in all three the bigger you can get too so it's never a bad thing to be strong. I'll say it now - the better neural recruitment you have the more muscle you can work = the more muscle that can grow. It gets me when bodybuilders don't think strength is at all important or that strength training is purely neural and has no benefit.

At a guess I think most people will have similar number (in ratio) to you Joe. It's pretty common for more upper body work to be done in the weekly split of a BB'er, and even more common that little lower back or core work is done. These are simply not big priority areas when stood on stage compared with chest/delts/arms.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

105kg Bench

155kg Squat

180kg Deadlift


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Everyone is different and maybe your upper muscles (pectorals/deltoids and triceps) are predominantly type 2b, where as your legs are less so and more type 1/type 2a.

Just a physiological theory for your statement ^^

Personally, I deadlift 150 for 4 reps, squat 140 for 4 reps and bench around 100 for 3 reps. So i'd imagine its what other people suggest about it being around 2/3.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> Everyone is different and maybe your upper muscles (pectorals/deltoids and triceps) are predominantly type 2b, where as your legs are less so and more type 1/type 2a.
> 
> Just a physiological theory for your statement ^^
> 
> Personally, I deadlift 150 for 4 reps, squat 140 for 4 reps and bench around 100 for 3 reps. So i'd imagine its what other people suggest about it being around 2/3.


Maybe it's because I've been too friggin lazy on the deads and squats over the years. If I start believing that muscle type crap, then I'll probably end up with belief limiting my true potential. Besides, if trained correctly the type 2a's act more like 2b's anyway, they can go either way depending on what's demanded of them.

Watch this space!! :thumb:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

At my best​
bench 140kg x6

squat (smith machine)140kg x 6

deadlift 160kg x 6


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> I am just wondering what weights the bodybuilders on here use for the big 3. Because I am sure there is something wrong mine. My typical weights at the moment are:
> 
> Bench 140kg For 7-8
> 
> ...


ok imo the dead and squat should out weigh bench by a lot! i cant do any heavy pressing atm but so far my pbs on the big 3 are-

dead-270kx7

squat-270kx7

bench-160x7 (this is a guess as i dont do any heavy press due to injury but i can incline 160x2)

my dead was a lot lower then my squat up untill this wk my squat is still prob better then dead but im not pushing heavy squats atm but usualy my squat is better but as you say deads should be the best and my dead is on the way up so it will sort it self out and end up in the right order then when i put the emphasys on squats they go up again


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok imo the dead and squat should out weigh bench by a lot! i cant do any heavy pressing atm but so far my pbs on the big 3 are-
> 
> dead-270kx7
> 
> ...


Some good lifts there mate, reps!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

martin brown said:


> I dont think there's much right and wrong with the big three in a BB'ing context. *Obviously the stronger you get in all three the bigger you can get too so it's never a bad thing to be strong. I'll say it now - the better neural recruitment you have the more muscle you can work = the more muscle that can grow. It gets me when bodybuilders don't think strength is at all important or that strength training is purely neural and has no benefit*.
> 
> At a guess I think most people will have similar number (in ratio) to you Joe. It's pretty common for more upper body work to be done in the weekly split of a BB'er, and even more common that little lower back or core work is done. These are simply not big priority areas when stood on stage compared with chest/delts/arms.


i dont train in a pl way but i think that strength is deffo the key to muscle growth the stronger you get in the big three (in a bbing rep range) the bigger you will get *END OF *i think progression in strength is the key


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Some good lifts there mate, reps!


thanks buddy


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

my highest have been

Bench 85 - 5x5

Dealift 137 - 10x10

Leg Press 120 - 5x5


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fragjuice said:


> my highest have been
> 
> Bench 85 - 5x5
> 
> ...


no one gives a shyt be a man and squat!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Maybe it's because I've been too friggin lazy on the deads and squats over the years. If I start believing that muscle type crap, then I'll probably end up with belief limiting my true potential. Besides, if trained correctly the type 2a's act more like 2b's anyway, they can go either way depending on what's demanded of them.
> 
> Watch this space!! :thumb:


True, but type a cant become type b (or vice versa).

Don't neglect the deadlifts, one of my favourite exercises, mainly because it hurts... :lol:


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> no one gives a shyt be a man and squat!


:laugh: :lol: Fair play - I might hack-squat :thumb:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i think youll find as you get stronger the ratios will settle to what is more regarded as the norm at the end of the day in general your strength potential on dead and squat is greater than on bench

personally i dont bench at all due to a detached left pec

dead 240x5 (thats at the end of a back workout always dead last)

squat 260x3 (could probably do more now havent squated in over a year been doing alot of hack 200 plus sledx20)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fragjuice said:


> :laugh: :lol: Fair play - I might hack-squat :thumb:


lol thats a good movement but still what the hell is wrong with normal free weight squat


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol thats a good movement but still what the hell is wrong with normal free weight squat


I wobble like bambi.....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fragjuice said:


> I wobble like bambi.....


practise makes perfect mate  when i started squatting i was the same, struggled with the bar lol now 6 months later i squat 120 for 1 and 100kg comfortably for 5 :thumbup1:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Hard to get a ratio on squats vs deads as it depends on what kind of form is used, ie knee wraps and cut above par on squat can potentially add 60+kg to a belt only below par, whereas deadlift is performed pretty much the same by everyone.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Dig said:


> Hard to get a ratio on squats vs deads as it depends on what kind of form is used, ie knee wraps and cut above par on squat can potentially add 60+kg to a belt only below par, whereas deadlift is performed pretty much the same by everyone.


exactly, if someone is squatting above par, it'll generally add a lot of weight to the bar, and like you say the knee wraps will too. The squat can be performed in so many different ways its impossible to say the correct ratio


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

bench 100x5

squat 140x5

DL 200 1rm/ maby 180x5


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

me higher rep stuff,

bench: 80kg 10 reps, 85kg 6-8. 90kg 3-4

deadlift: 160kg 6-8 reps, never gone over 6 reps on deadlift always max out

squat: 140kg 15 reps, 150kg 8 reps, then 150kg 8-10 reps failure


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> exactly, if someone is squatting above par, it'll generally add a lot of weight to the bar, and like you say the knee wraps will too. The squat can be performed in so many different ways its impossible to say the correct ratio


True

If I squatted like some of the morons in the Gym, 8" I could add 80kg to the bar.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just done legs, strength up again, that' 4 consecutive weeks.

Squat

Set 1 = 60kg x 10 warm up

Set 2 = 100Kg x 10 warm up

Set 3 = 140kg x 5 warm up

Set 4 = 160kg x 12

Set 5 = 180kg x 5

Set 6 = 160kg x 8


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

To the OP. You probably started out as a chest and bicep bwoyyyyyy.

Not working on your deads and squats as hard as bench.

Hang your head in shame.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Jake said:


> To the OP. You probably started out as a chest and bicep bwoyyyyyy.
> 
> Not working on your deads and squats as hard as bench.
> 
> Hang your head in shame.


Who didn't?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Who didn't?


Me - I started off doing Squats and Deads but no benching.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

M_at said:


> Me - I started off doing Squats and Deads but no benching.


I got a mate who's got great leg development, but lacks shoulders, chest and arms. He's the antidote to the bicep boys. LOL

Taylor01, you know it's you


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> I got a mate who's got great leg development, but lacks shoulders, chest and arms. He's the antidote to the bicep boys. LOL
> 
> Taylor01, you know it's you


It's rather depressing - my legs have always been way in front of my upper body development wise. I wish I added upper body strength & size like I do leg strength.

Hey ho - just have to make do with a decent deadlift.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Just done legs, strength up again, that' 4 consecutive weeks.
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


Why did you go 160x12 before the 180x5, any reason? Would make more sense to me to go say

set 4= 160x3

set 5= 180-190 x5

set 6= 160x8-12

set 7= 160x8-12

Makes it an extra set but the 4th set is just a warm up for the heavier set rather than a work set. Should allow you to go heavier on set 5 and then get the higher rep work in afterwards?

Just an idea.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

on the 8-10 rep range

bench 100k

squat 120k

deads 130k


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Who didn't?


Moi.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Dig said:


> Why did you go 160x12 before the 180x5, any reason? Would make more sense to me to go say
> 
> set 4= 160x3
> 
> ...


There is logic in my madness. On all lifts I'm increasing weight when I can do 10 reps or more on each exercise.

Last week on legs I only managed to do 160 for 8, so wasn't expecting to hit 160 for 12 in just a week. But as I did, I thought I'd go for 180 to see how many I could do, which I wouldn't have done if I had got the 9 or 10 reps that I expected to get on 160.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

I always found it strange how a lot of people seem to have very good standard bench but not so great deads/squat.

My PB's:

Bench: 120 x 1

Squat: 180 x 1

Dead: 240 x 1

Both dead/squat could have been higher but back injury prevented progress on this, but i'm happy with overall if i'm honest and think ratio isn't too bad?

EDIT: LOL just reread that; not a dig at anyones squat/dead. Just agreeing with some peoples ratio being quite a bit out due to high bench numbers.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

All4n said:


> I always found it strange how a lot of people seem to have very good standard bench but not so great deads/squat.
> 
> My PB's:
> 
> ...


Agree, that looks like a v-good ratio. If mine was like that I wouldn't have started the thread, i knew my bench was too high for my squat and dead, and wanted to see if I was alone.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Raw your looking at

double bodyweight bench

triple bodyweight squat and deadlift

Thats what you need to aim for


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> There is logic in my madness. On all lifts I'm increasing weight when I can do 10 reps or more on each exercise.
> 
> Last week on legs I only managed to do 160 for 8, so wasn't expecting to hit 160 for 12 in just a week. But as I did, I thought I'd go for 180 to see how many I could do, which I wouldn't have done if I had got the 9 or 10 reps that I expected to get on 160.
> 
> Does that make any sense?


In that case it does make sense


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I got a mate who's got great leg development, but lacks shoulders, chest and arms. He's the antidote to the bicep boys. LOL
> 
> Taylor01, you know it's you


Oi, my back's alright as well you cnut. :lol:

As for the original question:

Bench 100x2(before broken arm, now sod all)

Squat 160x3

Dead 200x1


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Taylor01 said:


> Oi, my back's alright as well you cnut. :lol:
> 
> As for the original question:
> 
> ...


My back workout was pretty dire tonight. Did deadlifts as 3rd exercise in workout but only managed

170 x 7

170 x 5

170 x 4 Rest pause 1

Lets hope legs with 170 is better on Saturday.

Oh! and broke the diet a little after workout, used powerade instead of water to mix my amino acids, and extra 22g of carbs. Felt like I needed the insulin spike, felt better afterwards, but shouldn't cause too much damage in the grand scheme of things, still below 40g total for the day.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bench dont use bar but Bells 40kg for 8-10.

Squat - 150 for reps

Deadlifts - 150 for 8 - 10.

Currently on cycle though.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> My back workout was pretty dire tonight. Did deadlifts as 3rd exercise in workout but only managed
> 
> 170 x 7
> 
> ...


Currently natty, and those lifts are without straps and without belt.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Currently natty, and those lifts are without straps and without belt.


Woo, really good mate. Mine are using straps. Grip is rubbish but gradually getting better. I wouldnt usually use them to try and get grip better but cant stress the back about without them at the minute.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Woo, really good mate. Mine are using straps. Grip is rubbish but gradually getting better. I wouldnt usually use them to try and get grip better but cant stress the back about without them at the minute.


Get some lifting chalk mate!


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Belts just annoy me and straps put too much pressure on where i broke my arm so no choice but raw for me.

Oh and Joe, I nearly broke diet with a big fat pizza tonight, but thought better of it. lol


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

bench 145x1

squat 220x1

dead 230x1

dont have the size to back it up tho lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Now improved my Deadlifts.

Squat: 227.5kg x1

Bench: 140kg x1

Deadlift: 215kg x5


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

For me, the big 3 are

Dead

Squat

40ish degree incline bench

For me, flat bench isnt as effective for pec/delt/tri development.


----------



## Sam Wiltshire (Nov 5, 2009)

Recently topped my personal bests, so now at 100kg Bench for 5 reps, 140kg squat for 6 reps, and deadlift 157.5kg for 8 reps.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Did OK today on Squats

170 x 9

170 x 7

160 x 8

Then on single leg lunge on smith machine managed to make something in my groin go POP! Got the ambulance out because I couldn't move, spent 4 hours in A&E, doctors diagnosis, torn a muscle on inside leg where it connects to pelvis, 8-12 for full recovery! FCUKING SH!T!!!!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Did OK today to today on Squats
> 
> 170 x 9
> 
> ...


was it your adductor muscle? if so be really careful, ive torn both mine in the past (not at same time) and still have constant problems with them


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> was it your adductor muscle? if so be really careful, ive torn both mine in the past (not at same time) and still have constant problems with them


I think so, cheers for being optimisitc :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

mine are at the min: bench 140kg x 1, 120kg x 8

squat 160 x 5

dead 200kg x 1 (with straps) 180 x 5 (straps)

off gear at the min and havent lost any strength as these were all my lifts from 2 months ago too, was only on 500mg test e tho.....

dont do any heavy lifting at the min tho, did all these last week to see where i was strength wise and was shocked! currently doing the UHT training and still way up at like 12 reps for everything


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh Joe, thats not good.

I get pains the next day doing single leg leg press.

I decided, I wont do that.

Real sorry to hear mate.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Oh Joe, thats not good.
> 
> I get pains the next day doing single leg leg press.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott

can't rep, ive been too loving today


----------

